# Machine polish headlights?



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

On close inspection of my headlights, and I mean, sat just inches away, they're covered in tiny scratches. Is there an easy way to make them look like glass? 

I dont have any polishers, dremel with polishing wheels or anything like that... but open to suggestions 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116612


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, have you used it yourself or just seen the advert on ebay?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Thanks, have you used it yourself or just seen the advert on ebay?


Long story :? , yes used it  hard slow work ,,, but it works and for Â£5


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

prt225TT said:


> On close inspection of my headlights, and I mean, sat just inches away, they're covered in tiny scratches. Is there an easy way to make them look like glass?
> 
> I dont have any polishers, dremel with polishing wheels or anything like that... but open to suggestions
> 
> ...


Hiya,
You have a PM.


----------

